# Bulk Ammo question



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Looking to re-stock on ammo and I've read through the past threads and checked out all the ammo sites listed, as well as the ones I'm already aware of. Question is, has anyone ever shopped the local gun shows for bulk ammo? Looking specifically for 7.62x51 and 7.62x39 and wondering if dealers bring this sort of inventory to shows and if so, typically, is there any quality to it. There is a show next week in Medina and I'm wondering if it's worth the time or am I just better off mail order. Never shopped the shows for ammo before and would just asoon avoid them if it's a waste of time, every time I go to one my wife ends with a new gun she really doesn't really need.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Gun shows have been hit and miss in my experience. At the show here you had better be in line when the doors open on the first day if you want to try to get a good deal. People will find a deal and buy it all up right on the spot.

Ammo is at a premium at this time, making it harder to find a good deal. 

Just my two pennies....good luck


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

The problem with gun show ammo is that most of what I have seen are reloads. Not that I see a problem with reloads, but I only use stuff that I have personally reload.

Buying someone elses reloads puts you into a position of trusting that someone else used the correct powder, primers, resized and trimmed the brass correctly, used the correct bullet weight for the powder used and didnt over/under charge the casings. Thats a lot of trust that I wouldnt take lightly. Any one of the things listed could cause problems or even have catastrophic failures putting the user at risk. My opinion is if youre going to use reloads, either reload them yourself, or purchase factory reloads.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

i have heard of and seen photos of several horror stories about gunshow bought reloads, from short rounds that dont make it out of the barrel to catastrophic explosive failure of the firearm. no way i would trust gunshow ammo unless it could be verified as new in box.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I havent been to the shows the way I used to go, but the ones I have went to I havent been able to find the deals that were there years back(ammo or otherwise) I wouldnt trust somebody elses loads, especially if the guy is loading like a madman trying to get a boatload together to sell at shows...just to much of a chance that he made a mistake, you might want to try and find something online and then get a couple people together to split it with you to help offset shipping cost etc, I have been buying rimfire ammo lately and getting it shipped..its not to bad, centerfire might be another story due to the weight.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Great points on the reloads. Wouldn't be looking for those either. Was wondering if any dealers bring any new Russian, Hungarian, etc., cases. Probably just mail order, now that I think about it not too crazy about people watching me buy a bunch of loads in public anyway.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

A friend and I have picked up around 8K rounds from the last couple shows. Expect to pay between $190 up to $234 per thousand rounds. These ARE NOT reloads! All brand new in the package. I shot around 800 rounds this week with not a single problem. Most of it is Wolf and Bengal NC rounds. There is alot of it out there at the shows so IMHO it is worth taking a few hours to hit the shows. Shoot me a PM if you would like some more info ( who I buy from and up to date pricing) Take care, BC


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

7.62x51 will run you $400.00 to over $500.00 per 1000rds. If buying surplus stick with NATO ammo , that way you know its noncorrosive. Lithuanian 7.62x51 is clean and accurate,but expect to pay atleast .50 or more per rd at gunshows. Shot this with Lithuanian, 100yds ,prone, iron sights, standard M1A. Its accurate enough for me.









At the show in Westland a few weeks ago the was a vendor selling linked 7.62x51. I couldnt tell who made it by the headstamp and the seller didnt know so I passed. Price was $380.00 per 1000rds which is the cheapest I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You may be surprised at the prices at the next gunshow. The price gouging has started already one day after the election!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Got that right, some places that are well known online have 20 round boxes of Wolf for 9+ dollars a box......luckily there are only a few businesses gouging right now but be careful its starting to get ugly.


----------

